# Food Grade Epoxy



## hughyg (1/2/12)

Hi guys
Does anyone know where I can find food grade epoxy in Adelaide or just Australia. I have a wine press that I need to repaint 
Cheers in advance 
Hugh


----------



## hughyg (2/2/12)

Bump.... No one??


----------



## IainMcLean (2/2/12)

Isn't epoxy inert once cured anyway...

Did a quick schmoogle and found this:
http://www.epimax.com.au/files/files/EpiMax_330.pdf


----------



## eamonnfoley (2/2/12)

Selleys knead it aqua? THink it might be at bunnings but can't be sure.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/2/12)

foles said:


> Selleys knead it aqua? THink it might be at bunnings but can't be sure.



gonna be a bastard trying to paint his winepress with knead-it 

actually - food grade epoxy paint is an interesting idea..... all manner of interesting vessels could be made out of wood or other materials and then painted into inert food grade-ness. They used to make plenty of fermenters out of mild steel or wood and then just paint em up... why couldn't homebrewers do it too?

wooden conical anyone?


----------



## DU99 (4/2/12)

look around for the stuff they seal refrigeration/freezer room floor's with,it might be food grade


----------



## troopa (4/2/12)

I just did parts of my cider press that are consumable and come in contact with juice with water based cabbots poly uratheyne (or how ever you spell it) the rest of the frame is done with a 2:1 kanuba/parafin wax as i llike the look and feel of the wax but the up keep is gonna be a bitch


----------



## IainMcLean (4/2/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> why couldn't homebrewers do it too?
> 
> wooden conical anyone?



Now after a double mythbuster episode i'm all mcgyvered up and thinking a fibreglass stich and glue conical coated with food grade epoxy would be cool.

Probably only good for lambics though


----------



## twizt1d (4/2/12)

flowcoat? (brush on gelcoat) not sure if it would stick to straight timber really well though, normally used on fibreglass
if its ok for us to use in brine tanks and freezer rooms on fishing boats thats 'food grade' enough for me 

could always give it a coat of some other epoxy then flowcoat over the top


----------



## winkle (4/2/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> gonna be a bastard trying to paint his winepress with knead-it
> 
> actually - food grade epoxy paint is an interesting idea..... all manner of interesting vessels could be made out of wood or other materials and then painted into inert food grade-ness. They used to make plenty of fermenters out of mild steel or wood and then just paint em up... why couldn't homebrewers do it too?
> 
> wooden conical anyone?



I've actually been considering this (with out the paint) - think saisons, oud bruin - but seperate fermenting equipment for each style.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (4/2/12)

I had a bit of a look around - there are lots of coatings that are considered OK for incidental food contact. For the OP, they are mostly epoxies and I think they'd be fine for the wine press - a bit of googling for "paint" and "food contact" and you hit some product description pdfs from wattyl, dulux etc for the right sort of stuff.

Coatings for direct food contact.... less common and I think you'd need to actually speak to some specialist paint suppliers. Although, there is a bit of a line in bitumen based coatings for the inside of water tanks. The specs say its acid and alkalai resistant and is tickety boo for potable water tanks. And - well - the inside of wooden beer kegs was coated with pitch for many a long year and still today, so I guess that this sort of substance would be fine.

Can you sanitise and clean it to brewing type standards? different question - but there must be appropriate "paints" because I know they've been used in the past. Just a matter of finding them.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/2/12)

Food grade fibreglass resin, easy.Tough as shit but you need to have the wood nice and dry.
Nev


----------



## hughyg (4/2/12)

I found suppliers on the US that have food grade enamels and epoxies designed for wineries. 
http://www.winerystuff.com/coatings.htm

Problem is the postage is killer! I can't find any in Australia!!!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/2/12)

hughyg said:


> I found suppliers on the US that have food grade enamels and epoxies designed for wineries.
> http://www.winerystuff.com/coatings.htm
> 
> Problem is the postage is killer! I can't find any in Australia!!!


Phone any fiberglass and resin supplier heres one in WA http://www.fibreglass-resin-sales.com.au/
Nev


----------



## hughyg (4/2/12)

BTW here is a picture of the offending press! Its a 50cm diameter one I got from gumtree for $100. So If I can get it up and going it will be bargin. If not then I'll stick in the garden cause it looks cool!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/2/12)

Thats a keeper


----------



## winkle (4/2/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I had a bit of a look around - there are lots of coatings that are considered OK for incidental food contact. For the OP, they are mostly epoxies and I think they'd be fine for the wine press - a bit of googling for "paint" and "food contact" and you hit some product description pdfs from wattyl, dulux etc for the right sort of stuff.
> 
> Coatings for direct food contact.... less common and I think you'd need to actually speak to some specialist paint suppliers. Although, there is a bit of a line in bitumen based coatings for the inside of water tanks. The specs say its acid and alkalai resistant and is tickety boo for potable water tanks. And - well - the inside of wooden beer kegs was coated with pitch for many a long year and still today, so I guess that this sort of substance would be fine.
> 
> Can you sanitise and clean it to brewing type standards? different question - but there must be appropriate "paints" because I know they've been used in the past. Just a matter of finding them.


PU used those huge tuns lined with pitch for decades, burnt out and repitched after each batch. Damm you interbrew for stopping it


----------



## Clutch (4/2/12)

hughyg said:


> BTW here is a picture of the offending press! Its a 50cm diameter one I got from gumtree for $100. So If I can get it up and going it will be bargin. If not then I'll stick in the garden cause it looks cool!




Gorgeous


----------



## hughyg (4/2/12)

Clutch said:


> Gorgeous



Cheers

I hope to get it up and running for 1.7 t or Grenache and Shiraz!


----------



## Greg.L (4/2/12)

Just use polyurethane, its fine. These days the standards for "food grade" have got pretty tough. You arent going to get cancer, so long as its acid resistant and lead-free I reckon you can't ask much more. For many years the wine industry used concrete tanks with wax lining, a few still in use but most have gone to plastic or ss.


----------



## bruce86 (4/2/12)

hey mate the flo coat will leave smells through your product unless you rinse it sufficiently but best check before just using any paint or fiberglass products. the tanks on boats made of fiberglass and flo coat generally are ice boxes and the fish (on larger scale boats) are processed afterwards the fresh water tanks after just being done smell and taste of fiberglass for a while. just finished using a product on a fresh water tank for a steel boat. it is a wattyl product called TL 710 im pretty sure can check it out other wise your local wattyl dealer should be able to direct you towards the right variation of the product. WARNING its not cheap


----------



## hughyg (4/2/12)

bruce86 said:


> hey mate the flo coat will leave smells through your product unless you rinse it sufficiently but best check before just using any paint or fiberglass products. the tanks on boats made of fiberglass and flo coat generally are ice boxes and the fish (on larger scale boats) are processed afterwards the fresh water tanks after just being done smell and taste of fiberglass for a while. just finished using a product on a fresh water tank for a steel boat. it is a wattyl product called TL 710 im pretty sure can check it out other wise your local wattyl dealer should be able to direct you towards the right variation of the product. WARNING its not cheap




So is the wattyl tl710 a flowcoat.... im confused :unsure:


----------



## hughyg (5/2/12)

Has anyone had much to do with these products Durobond Epitank (2-Pack) FDA approved epoxy Epitank Epoxy or

Flood Australia Handycan Decorative Paints FDA approved enamel Flood Australia Decorative

Im thinking one of these would be good?


----------



## bruce86 (5/2/12)

no its a two pack epoxy sorry should have been more clear it is designed for potable water tanks. 

i wanted more to make you aware about the leaching of taste etc with fiberglass and flo coat. We recently fit new sounders on a commercial fishing boat and the boats keel was its fresh water tank. when we took the boat for a spin (to islands off the coast for a pis up ) when we ran the water from the tanks it tasted and smelled of resins.


----------



## bruce86 (5/2/12)

hughyg said:


> Has anyone had much to do with these products Durobond Epitank (2-Pack) FDA approved epoxy Epitank Epoxy or
> 
> Flood Australia Handycan Decorative Paints FDA approved enamel Flood Australia Decorative
> 
> Im thinking one of these would be good?




the epitank i think is the same as the wattyl one i recommended just different brand. like i said before though email manufactures or go into your local trade paint store before going with anything.


----------



## hughyg (5/2/12)

bruce86 said:


> the epitank i think is the same as the wattyl one i recommended just different brand. like i said before though email manufactures or go into your local trade paint store before going with anything.



Cool
Will check out today!
Now Ive got to find a food grade polyurethane gel in Australia for the wood slats like Ez-Do in the USA EZ-DO


----------

